# Dynamisch (Zur Laufzeit) Kompilieren



## Thomas Darimont (11. September 2004)

Hallo!

Alles was ihr zum dynamischen Kompilieren zur Laufzeit benötig ist
entweder das Tools.jar aus dem %J2SDK_HOME%/lib Verzeichnis
oder das jdtcore.jar aus dem passenden Eclipse Plugin.

Das Tools.jar beinhaltet eine Klasse namens Main welche im Package:
com.sun.tools.javac liegt.

Beispiel:


```
import com.sun.tools.javac.Main;

public class ToolsTest {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		//Parameter analog zum normalen Aufruf von javac über die Konsole...
		Main.compile(new String[]{"C:/eclipse/workspace/testproject/src/ABC.java"});
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom

P.s.: Ein Beispiel zum Eclipse Kompiler schiebe ich noch nach.

Gruß Tom


----------

